# Pictures of Hiro from our Holiday in South Germany



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro on Holiday.































































This is me and my husband Hans and Hiro


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Fantastic pics as always!!
Thanks for sharing, and it's nice to 'see' you and your hubby!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures as always! Great to see you too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I love Hiro's long hair!!! 

How old is Hiro? How often to you groom/comb Hiro?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Hiro is always so happy....with a wonderful smile on his face. To cute!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiro is adorable - I love his happy little face! I also would like to know how you groom him. 

Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Beautiful pictures! I love Hiro's long hair!!!
> 
> How old is Hiro? How often to you groom/comb Hiro?


He is 2 1/2 years old.
Everyday!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

DorothyS said:


> Hiro is adorable - I love his happy little face! I also would like to know how you groom him.
> 
> Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


With a Les Poochs brush. ( purple )

http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

very beautiful pictures...thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Loved seeing Hiro, of course, and you and your husband! He's the fabulous photographer, right?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Great photos & Hiro is always a terrific model!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for information about the Les Poochs brush. We may have to invest in these one day, as we really like the look of longer hair on Havanese. But we'll wait until we see what their adult coats are like!

Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I also have les poosh but use green...BUT only for very rare ocations....
The brush I use far out most is this http://www.masonpearson.com/ I try to be as careful of the coat as I can be...BUT I show my dogs regulary...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures, as always. I love the one with the lovely old buildings in the background. Thanks for posting.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

amazing pictures


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful photos.


----------

